# Specktra Revisited



## drien227 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I actually joined Specktra back in 2004 and stopped posting 2008ish. (I was mostly a lurker, though.) I used to be an absolute MAC fanatic and still have a pretty extensive collection. I have always been more into collecting than actually wearing makeup. I just like to admire it. But it's a new year and I'm hoping to put it to good use. Looking for inspiration and excited to see what I've missed!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------

